
Real World HTML Alignment - lupin_sansei
http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/06/12/lolcat-alignright/
======
paulgb
Use style="cat-align: right" for better lolcat standards compliance.

(A cat picture makes the front page? Isn't that the social news equivalent of
jumping the shark :P)

~~~
nostrademons
(Not until Ron Paul shows up... ;-))

